# What software For Backing Up



## Ritzy (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried doing a quick search on here and didn't find anything so I'm asking now.

I just got myself a 1TB external drive that is only for backing up and was wondering what everyone is using as far as software to do their backups? The software that came with the drive won't backup any video that I have taken which I find really strange. I would like something that I can set for say 3am to do a full backup of certain folders. Any suggestions?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2013)

Acronis.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just us the OSX soft raid this is part of OSX.  Might help to know if you are a Mac or a Windows.


----------



## Ritzy (Nov 29, 2013)

Should have mentioned that I'm using Windows 8


----------



## SCraig (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried a bunch of different programs, didn't like the way most of them worked, and settled on Genie Backup.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 29, 2013)

[h=1]ShadowProtect Desktop 5.0[/h]


----------



## Overread (Nov 29, 2013)

Am I the only person that backs-up stuff manually? 

I think for most amateur use and even one person professional setups most of the time you should have a small enough photo load that you could manually back up your work without too much trouble. Might take a little longer, but you know 100% that its done!


----------



## Ritzy (Nov 29, 2013)

I would normally do it myself but I'm not the only one that is adding stuff that needs to be backed up


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2013)

Overread said:


> Am I the only person that backs-up stuff manually?
> 
> I think for most amateur use and even one person professional setups most of the time you should have a small enough photo load that you could manually back up your work without too much trouble. Might take a little longer, but you know 100% that its done!



But was it done 100% _correct_? :er:


----------



## Overread (Nov 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person that backs-up stuff manually?
> ...



Great now I've got a new phobia! I'll have to hire someone to do it for me now !


----------



## shefjr (Nov 29, 2013)

When I had my pc I used Microsoft sync.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2013)

Syncback


----------



## AceCo55 (Nov 30, 2013)

Genie Backup Manager


----------



## photograpix (Nov 30, 2013)

I use Macrium Reflect http://www.macrium.com/


----------



## JClishe (Nov 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> Am I the only person that backs-up stuff manually?



I hope so 

I use a product called Cloudberry to backup to an external disk array at 2am nightly, and then backup to Windows Azure storage at 3 am nightly. It emails me when the job is complete to provide status on whether it succeeded or failed, and the contents of the email contains the amount of data it backed up (number of files and total backup size) so every morning when I get the email I can instantly do a mental gut check to see if the amount of data it backed up seems in line with how much data I added the day before. (I only use this system for photos and I usually already know in my head exactly how many photos and the approximate size that I imported into Lightroom the day before).

And of course no backup system is complete unless you're doing random and periodic restores.


----------



## WanderingSol (Nov 30, 2013)

I use the free Microsoft SyncToy.  I use it to sync from my desktop to laptop, desktop to external hd, desktop to external hd kept off site.  Not only should you backup, you should backup multiple times and to off site storage.


----------



## Ritzy (Nov 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Acronis.



Im trying this one and it seems to work good


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2013)

Truthfully, I just put carbon paper under my keyboard and it works fantastic!


----------



## ann (Nov 30, 2013)

Rebit as it also backs up all software programs, and it works. Found out the hard way when I had a serious problem and had to format the hard drive. 

Hooked up the rebit backup drive and bingo, all was returned in good order, including a whole lot of photo software.

It took awhile, but it was worth it for me, and it works on it's own making regular backups


----------

